# .php-datei mit browser öffnen



## 4udesigns (9. August 2008)

Hallo,

Wenn ich ein PHP-Script speichere und es mit Firefox öffne, dann erscheint nichts dort.
Woran liegt das?


----------



## Maik (9. August 2008)

Hi,

wo genau speicherst und rufst du denn das PHP-Dokument /-Script auf? Hast du einen lokalen Webserver, wie z.B. XAMPP, eingerichtet, auf dem PHP zur Verfügung steht?

Über das http-Protokoll (wie z.B. http://localhost/...) sollte das Script dann auch im Browser laufen, PHP-Verfügbarkeit natürlich vorausgesetzt.

mfg Maik


----------



## Nord-Süd-Richtung (10. August 2008)

Hi,

Webbrowser können keine Serverseitigen Sprachen wie php darstellen, solange diese nicht auf einem Server liegen. 
Da gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten.
Entweder die die Maik schon angesprochen hat. Du holst dir Software wie z.b. Xampp, damit kannst du die Dateien auf deinem Rechner hosten, und im Browser angezeigt bekommen.
Du kaufst oder mietest einen Server, bzw meldest dich bei einem gratis anbieter mit FTP Zugang an.


----------



## Zack (11. August 2008)

Ich empfehle XAMPP

Scheint als ob du gerade mit Php anfängst.
Schau mal hier: http://tut.php-q.net/ ein nettes Tutorial in dem du fast alles erklärt bekommst was du für PHP brauchst.


----------

